# Coiled UVB bulb discussion on another thread



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 22, 2021)

I am on a few other group forums.
The past coiled compact florescent bulb issue is known on them also. This one is advising members to stay away from them. 
This discussion is not just a TFO thing.
This is a quote off of a care sheet. Not my content:

"A manufacturing fault meant compact coiled UVB bulbs have been known to cause eye problems in chameleons in the past.
These problems have apparently been fixed now but I would still be wary of buying one. They also don’t provide the same level of UVB coverage as a strip bulb does."


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 22, 2021)

I feel as though lots of debates like this are based on well-meaning tortoise owners recycling ghost stories and urban legends from old sites and Facebook groups... things they heard from people who heard things from other people who heard things from still other people, with no science at the bottom once you dig down through the layers, just dogma.

I've been trying out a coiled bulb, keeping a close eye on the tort's health and UV levels over time, and it seems to be working pretty well.

Jamie


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 22, 2021)

jsheffield said:


> I feel as though lots of debates like this are based on well-meaning tortoise owners recycling ghost stories and urban legends from old sites and Facebook groups... things they heard from people who heard things from other people who heard things from still other people, with no science at the bottom once you dig down through the layers, just dogma.
> 
> I've been trying out a coiled bulb, keeping a close eye on the tort's health and UV levels over time, and it seems to be working pretty well.
> 
> Jamie


I like the idea of them.
Space is very precious on top of my Chameleons cages. And my strip lights take up 50% of that real estate.


----------



## Markw84 (Dec 22, 2021)

There has been so much advancement in lighting in the past 5-8 years! This problem was 11 years ago. The bulbs today are so much better than we had 10 years ago - all types of bulbs from LEDs to fluorescents. Some of the new compacts UVB bulbs are pretty impressive.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I am on a few other group forums.
> The past coiled compact florescent bulb issue is known on them also. This one is advising members to stay away from them.
> This discussion is not just a TFO thing.
> This is a quote off of a care sheet. Not my content:
> ...


I moderate Josh's gecko, bearded dragon and tegu forums and coiled bulbs are a no no on those forums too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> There has been so much advancement in lighting in the past 5-8 years! This problem was 11 years ago. The bulbs today are so much better than we had 10 years ago - all types of bulbs from LEDs to fluorescents. Some of the new compacts UVB bulbs are pretty impressive.


The problem being the old bulbs weren't recalled and are still on the shelves.


----------



## Cpassmore (Dec 22, 2021)

What I don't get is why this is even a debate still....assuming your animals health is your top priority. If you get better UVB from a strip light and you don't run the risk of eye damage is the price difference, or size difference really worth the risk??


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 22, 2021)

Cpassmore said:


> What I don't get is why this is even a debate still....assuming your animals health is your top priority. If you get better UVB from a strip light and you don't run the risk of eye damage is the price difference, or size difference really worth the risk??


In some cases that smaller size could be a real help.
And most keepers already have a suitable dome fixture. (Although finding one the mounts the bulb horizontally is harder to find)


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 22, 2021)

Cpassmore said:


> What I don't get is why this is even a debate still....assuming your animals health is your top priority. If you get better UVB from a strip light and you don't run the risk of eye damage is the price difference, or size difference really worth the risk??


I'm sure you didn't mean to suggest that anyone questioning dogma about lighting doesn't care about the health of the tortoises that they live with... 

Also, I think you, and lots of people, make assumptions about the lighting options out there that are unfounded, unproven, or at least out of date.

At the end of the day, I think it's a debate because the science and technology constantly changes in reptile husbandry, and sticking to old thinking without questioning, and studying, different ways of caring for our tortoises is a path to stagnation, IMHO.

Jamie


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Dec 22, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> The problem being the old bulbs weren't recalled and are still on the shelves.


Is there any indication on the packaging of when the bulbs are manufactured?


----------



## wellington (Dec 22, 2021)

jsheffield said:


> I feel as though lots of debates like this are based on well-meaning tortoise owners recycling ghost stories and urban legends from old sites and Facebook groups... things they heard from people who heard things from other people who heard things from still other people, with no science at the bottom once you dig down through the layers, just dogma.
> 
> I've been trying out a coiled bulb, keeping a close eye on the tort's health and UV levels over time, and it seems to be working pretty well.
> 
> Jamie


Except we still have seen some recently on here!


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2021)

jsheffield said:


> I feel as though lots of debates like this are based on well-meaning tortoise owners recycling ghost stories and urban legends from old sites and Facebook groups... things they heard from people who heard things from other people who heard things from still other people, with no science at the bottom once you dig down through the layers, just dogma.
> 
> I've been trying out a coiled bulb, keeping a close eye on the tort's health and UV levels over time, and it seems to be working pretty well.
> 
> Jamie


This is insulting. My first hand experiences and those of the reptile vets I work with are NOT ghost stories, urban legends, or dogma. Only a fool ignores credible evidence from a credible source. You'll learn the hard way when you eventually get hold of a bad bulb, and your animal will suffer for it.


----------



## Cpassmore (Dec 22, 2021)

Sorry, I'm not suggesting anyone doesn't care about their torts...I understand that lighting technology is ever changing and evolving, all I'm saying is at this moment is the risk really worth the reward? Ultimately that's what I think this debate really boils down to


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2021)

jsheffield said:


> I feel as though lots of debates like this are based on well-meaning tortoise owners recycling ghost stories and urban legends from old sites and Facebook groups... things they heard from people who heard things from other people who heard things from still other people, with no science at the bottom once you dig down through the layers, just dogma.
> 
> I've been trying out a coiled bulb, keeping a close eye on the tort's health and UV levels over time, and it seems to be working pretty well.
> 
> Jamie


And its also not going to be a ghost story when someone's Russian or desert tortoise gets burned on a heat mat because you keep saying its fine because your red foot hasn't burned itself yet. What you fail to understand is that your sample size is exceedingly small to be drawing such conclusions. Tortoises will suffer for your publicly displayed ignorance Jaime.


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 22, 2021)

Tom said:


> And its also not going to be a ghost story when someone's Russian or desert tortoise gets burned on a heat mat because you keep saying its fine because your red foot hasn't burned itself yet. What you fail to understand is that your sample size is exceedingly small to be drawing such conclusions. Tortoises will suffer for your publicly displayed ignorance Jaime.


That's insulting, Tom, the fact that you haven't read my posts about running seedling mats through thermostats... actually, it's not insulting, we just disagree and you're taking it personally that I, among others, don't agree with you.

Have a good night and happy holidays.


Jamie


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2021)

Closing the thread for now.


----------

